# Cold weather problem with my foxpro fury



## jas41

last night it was about 10below out and it would only go down on the list and not up to select sounds and then it locked up and i couldn't select any sounds at all. i had to go out and shut off the caller and link them up together again. the real shitty thing was that there were coyotes howling in the area and i couldn't do anything and after i turn them both on there was only silence. i think i got busted when i went out to relink them up. i put heat packs in the caller case but them *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* things weren't putting out any heat, seems that you can never get good heat packs anymore that work. has anybody any ideas about a better heat packs or something when its cold out? Also i had the remote in my jacket to keep that warm, the batteries were freshly charge in both units!


----------



## youngdon

If all else fails try a hand call.


----------



## El Gato Loco

At that temp, i'd blame the batteries, not the caller. Like Don said though, use a caller! (an open reed at that!)

There is another thread going on though. Check it out here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/digital-calls/1822-foxpro-fury-fx7-review-cold-weather-use.html


----------



## ebbs

I have to say, lots of problems posted on here with the Foxpro stuff. Is that just because they're so popular there are bound to be a few lemons or they have regular problems? Chris I know you've expressed frustrations with both your FX3 and FX5 remotes. The thought of this in the back of my head doesn't get me psyched to drop coin on a Foxpro call.


----------



## jas41

As far as my caller it works perfect except when its below zero out. And if you can keep it warm it will work fine to, just keeping it warm is the problem!


----------



## knapper

I would say that put the caller in a foam box and use an external speaker. A way to come up with a foam box is use a cooler/warmer in the cold, you can keep water bottles and other stuff in it too.


----------



## joseph

HI.
there is a site which i will try and look up for you,which sells foam covers for the FX series,FURY.
it is called i think BOONDOCK.. they also make the matching foam for the remote...

i just bought them for my fury the cost is $19.00 each (caller or the remote cover..)

they will also customize it at no extra charge and add the holes for the JACKS..

they come in camo for sure i don't know the other colors..

Joseph


----------



## youngdon

www.boondockoutdoors.com


----------



## joseph

thanks Don,

Joseph


----------



## youngdon

Not a problem Sir. I happened to know of them and they are all good.


----------



## AKtrapper

ebbs said:


> I have to say, lots of problems posted on here with the Foxpro stuff. Is that just because they're so popular there are bound to be a few lemons or they have regular problems? Chris I know you've expressed frustrations with both your FX3 and FX5 remotes. The thought of this in the back of my head doesn't get me psyched to drop coin on a Foxpro call.


Agreed. For a long time now I have been trying to convince myself that I just need to go ahead and pony up, as I am a believer that buying something right (good) the first time will prove to be a good idea in the end - but then I have trouble when I think about dragging it out into serious cold, having heard of issues. Most critters around here (including me) quit moving when it gets to -30 and lower, but I like to be out there chasing fur in anything warmer than -20 or so...and even my gps and cameras have to be next to my underlayer in some of that stuff for the batteries to work for long....


----------



## knapper

I have gone to using lithum ion batteries for my calls and so far all is ok.


----------



## Rich Cronk

A couple of years ago there actually WAS a problem in some of the TX500 remotes. It seem the grease in gears of the scrolling wheel got too stiff in severe cold. I have the scrolling wheel upgrade in mine. You should call Foxpro and ask them about your scrolling problem. They are usually real good in customer service department.


----------



## On a call

yes ditto on that one Don !


----------

